# Big Stereo Integrity News



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Big post but lots of news and information.

Getting the first bomb out of the way I have decided to close down direct sales on almost every product from Stereo Integrity. The only product that will continue to be produced for direct sales are the HST series subwoofers. That means the HT, BM, Mag, and TM series are being closed and liquidated. No other product development or production will happen on those speakers. 

The HT series will be liquidated at $159 each shipped. Development and/or production of the BM mkV will be stopped. Mag v3 series will be liquidated at $140 each shipped. TM65’s will be liquidated at $99 each shipped. Prices are for the lower 48 continental United States. Once the products are sold out there will not be any additional production. 

The BM mkV driver caught the attention of Jacob with Sundown Audio and he will be purchasing the toolings and drawings so he can come out with the driver under his brand name in his dealer network. 

Reasoning behind the latter is for my health. Stress is a major negative for people with Multiple Sclerosis and I need to reduce my stress level. Direct sales has become a cut-throat market where price is more important than performance. I am not willing to sell a small amount of appropriately priced drivers. Nor am I willing to cut margins to almost zero just to stay in the price-war game. Neither of which pay bills nor put food on the table. I am going to stay in the speaker industry but I will not be offering direct sales from here on out. For now the HST series drivers will be direct sales but I doubt it will last more than 12 months. 

HT-18” price reduction will begin tomorrow (09-16-15). Mag v3 price reduction is already in place. TM65 price reduction will be announced shortly. 


Additional note for DIYMA members: My heart and pasion was in the BM mkV. I still would like to see it come to fruition and I hope that Jacob at Sundown brings out the driver as close to my design as possible. 

The only way I can think to come out with the mkV through Stereo Integrity is to re-tool the carrier with aluminum material [as originally specified] and use the CNC machined modular baskets. Doing so means the price of each driver will be upwards of $1000 each and there will need to be a lead time of at leat three months after payment for the parts and motors to be machined and/or produced. Other than the latter the mkV design is going to be purchased by Sundown Audio and will be sold through his dealer network at the appropriate price after a basket is tooled.

As of now there are only two BM mkV's in existence. Both with CNC machined modular aluminum frames. One with the aluminum dome and one with the carbon fiber flat diaphragm.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow…BIG news indeed !!

VERY glad that I already own a MkIV as well as pair of TM65.

Good Luck with your new ventures!! I, for one, will miss your product design updates!!


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Wishing the very best for you, Nick.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

oh ****.. so are you going to finish designing the mkV or is jacob picking up design and production where you left off?


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

:beerchug: Too your health.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

The pair of NIB MKIV's I have just went up for sale at a cool $1000 each! (jk)




Best of luck, and take care of your health.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

FWIW I was also working on an XBL^2 tweeter to mate up with the TM65's. 25mm dome, low Fs, wide bandwidth. This unit may also be picked up by Jacob at Sundown. Here are pictures and a response graph of the samples I will be receiving later this week:


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> oh ****.. so are you going to finish designing the mkV or is jacob picking up design and production where you left off?


The design is already finished. Wether he chooses to leave it where it is with the modified/correct aluminum carrier or modify the design for higher SPL and diminished SQ is up to him.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Subscribed.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Best luck to you sir!


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Well I'm sorry to hear about your health issues. I agree that you need to de-stress, even though I was excited to buy a mkV. I'll have to watch from sundown for this speaker as its really the only sub I want now and I stopped building my fiberglass box for my other sub in anticipation of buying a mkV.

Good luck on your future endeavors and I look forward to seeing your design come to fruition in one form or another.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Let me know if the 2 MKIV subs in existance are for sale, best of luck Nick.

Ill take a pair of the TM65 also when they are for sale at $99 ea


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Electrodynamic said:


> The design is already finished. Wether he chooses to leave it where it is with the modified/correct aluminum carrier or modify the design for higher SPL and diminished SQ is up to him.


interesting. well best of luck to you. hopefully this will help out with the stress.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Dang Nick, very sorry to hear this. Health always comes first, best wishes for the future. 



I was thinking about picking up the TM65's, I guess I need to act quick then. I am in Charlotte, any chance I could save the shipping costs if I come pick them up?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

deeppinkdiver said:


> *Let me know if the 2 MKIV subs in existance are for sale*, best of luck Nick.
> 
> Ill take a pair of the TM65 also when they are for sale at $99 ea


It would take a LOT of convincing and heavy pockets for me to let go of either of the CNC machined modular basket BM mkV's. If one were so inclined to the latter they will need to send me an email.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry to see you go, you and your gear will be missed in the car audio world. You did some amazing things. People that care about their work always are.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, I love the small company and innovative products you've put out. I would love to have tried your products but with a family and no disposable funds all I can do is wish you luck on your health. Some things are more important.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

*cries* This is an end of an era. Just talking to you the other day.... hell wasnt it yesterday?, I had thought all was good. I am so sorry to hear this. I am going to have to buy a pair of HT11s and figure out what to do with them latter. 

I guess on the bright side my trucks stereo is complete. LOL


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's to your health man! At the end of the day, you have to do what is best for you. If the money isn't there and it is interfering with your health, then it isn't worth doing any more. If only I had learned that life lesson earlier versus finding out the hard way in my mid 30s, I would have done things differently along the way. 

So again, I wish you the best of health and hope that you find greater opportunities with less stress!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Nick, since you are closing shop and keeping some dear to you pieces would you like me to send you back the prototype TM65? I love it and still blow peoples minds how it sounds in this little ported box with 50 watts. Shakes the whole room! But I can pull it out and throw my old Dayton in there if you want it back.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey Nick I can remember when you first started SI and I purchased one of the original Magnums you came out with back in around 2002.That thing was a absolute beast,one of my all time favorite sub(well 2nd to my IDQV.2).The sub separated from the enclosure (didn't use long enough screws,stupid me) so the VC got misaligned ,placed a call to your office and you actually answered my call.We spoke about my mishap and what I was experiencing with the sub and you said to send in the sub for repairs.The process took maybe 2 weeks and I was up and running again.You sir have contributed so much to the home and automotive sound reproduction world,that's to be commended and you should be proud.Thank You Nick....All the best to your health and future endeavors.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

LaserSVT said:


> Hey Nick, since you are closing shop and keeping some dear to you pieces would you like me to send you back the prototype TM65? I love it and still blow peoples minds how it sounds in this little ported box with 50 watts. Shakes the whole room! But I can pull it out and throw my old Dayton in there if you want it back.


No, you can keep it. 

FWIW: I love your signature pic. I'm after an S8 when it's all said and done.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Nick. I will treasure that TM forever. My BMs will never be sold though and now I must find a couple more in case i ever damage mine.


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Nick,

Sorry to hear of this, but I am sure you are making the right call concerning your health. When I was working I was in the hospital very two or three months, since I stopped working, I have been fine, no hospital stays in over a year and nine months.

I wish you the best of luck in the future.



Randy


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh man another great company gone always read your threads and loved your hands on interaction with us members on the forum. End of the day health is more important so wish you all the best not worth risking it by stress. Dont think i will ever sell my mkiv as its a unique product and i will never see one again if i let it go i hope jacob does produce your mkv and in a way so it resembles your design and goals as its YOUR design. Hopefully i will be buying some tm65s soon as thats another rare product that we may never see again. Again wish you all the best and would be nice to see you on the forum every now and then. Take care man!


----------



## BaasTurbo (Aug 27, 2009)

Very sad news, but health comes first! This must be an emotionally overwhelming time for you. I wish you the very best in all your future endeavors.

I really can't afford it right now, but I guess I'll just have to act on the TM 65 shortly. Shipping is going to kill me (and so will my lady, lol). You'll see my order roll in soon.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

I just realised i may possibly have the only mkiv in the uk?


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

suscribed


----------



## xconcepts (May 17, 2011)

Subscribed.... How would the TM65s sound in doors?


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

I hate to hear you have to do this. Best of luck to you on your future ventures and good health!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

Sad to hear from an audio standpoint. You've done some great things, and that's something you can surely be proud of. But, it's for the better in terms of your health, which is more important. Do what you have to do sir.

Accepting this, and moving on, I hope Jacob has an interest in those tweeters. He's said a couple times he has a very high standard for tweeters and the main thing stopping a reference line development was the tweeter. Hopefully he will like those and run with them. Good news that he will pick up the MkV as well, it's a sub that needs to stick around. It won't be under your name, but you can see your ideas live on. Or curse him if he butchers it lol.

Will you be listing the amount left of each item anywhere once they go on sale? If not on the website, maybe a weekly update or something along those lines here? I think you will be pestered for that if you don't. Or you could drive sales by just simply going "once they're gone, they're gone" and not giving us numbers


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

xconcepts said:


> Subscribed.... How would the TM65s sound in doors?


Do a search on the forum. There are plenty of people with them, including myself.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you Nick for the hard work you've put into the products offered in the past... Truly unique and phenomenal performing subs and midbass'....

Wishing you the best of health in life !

BTW... those tweeters sure look nice !


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Sad news but understandable with health issues. Best of luck in the future. I hope you continue to comment on diyma. Do you know where you are going to go or just going to sit on the sidelines for a while. With your skills I hope you get to keep designing and improving car audio for the community with less stress of direct sales. Thanks for all your work over the years!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Nick, I saw you mentioned you're done with the direct to consumer avenue... so that begs the question: are you still going to be working in the industry in some capacity or are you _done_, done?

Good luck in whatever it is you do!


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Sad to hear that you are closing Nick but your health is most important. You've made some amazing products over the years and should be very proud of what you have done. I'm still using my original claw Mag I bought from you in 2002 and have never had a reason to replace it with anything else.

I'm also in the boat of wanting to make sure I can grab a pair of your TM65's. Hopefully they don't sell out before I see the sale.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Being an owner of a HT18 Im really sad to see this. But your health is most definitely more important!

I have to say this is one of the best subs I have ever owned. Simply cannot be beat for the price! I will try my best to pick up a spare before they run out!

Hope this all works out for you!! Best of luck!


----------



## craiggus365 (Apr 5, 2009)

I as a fan SI, am extremely sad to hear this, but wish you the best health wise.

That being said Sundownz/Jacob is like a machine with this stuff. Methodical and relentless.
If one person was the right choice to give this stuff to it is him.
Will he possibly be handling the full range of products or just mainly the development ones?


----------



## InstantCrush (Sep 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear this. I was really looking forward to the BM MkV. I guess I'll have to check out Sundown after they bring the design out.

Trying to decide if I should get some TM65 to replace my Rainbow woofers...


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Nick it is sad to see that you are closing doors but I am happy you are looking out for yourself. I for one will probably never get rid of my Mag3 (actually just purchased a second) and HT18 as both have been some of the best subs for the price I've heard. Thanks again for all you do and have done.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nick, 
lost a cousin last year to MS and its complications. Good luck SIR!

Ill take another pair of the 6.5's, whenever you have time.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> The design is already finished. Wether he chooses to leave it where it is with the modified/correct aluminum carrier or modify the design for higher SPL and diminished SQ is up to him.


I'll be consulting the mastermind -- Mr. Nick Lemons -- in regards to finishing the project when we get to that point


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

xconcepts said:


> Subscribed.... How would the TM65s sound in doors?


How would they sound in the door? Are you f'ing kidding me? They are door speakers. They will sound like a giraffe farting into a coffee can.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

sundownz said:


> I'll be consulting the mastermind -- Mr. Nick Lemons -- in regards to finishing the project when we get to that point


leave it as is PLZZZZ


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

The best to you sir.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

LaserSVT said:


> They will sound like a giraffe farting into a coffee can.


Damn, I really wanted some :laugh:

In all seriousness, health comes first, far more important at the end of the day. Hopefully I can pick up a pair of TM65's before they are gone.


----------



## InstantCrush (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm not sure what was humor and what wasn't but TM65s were made to run in a door..

The only midbass with XBL^2 I have heard are the Adire Extremis 6.8s that I own, but I haven't run them in a car door because they are quite deep. But they sound REALLY good in a home audio setup. If TM65s work in a door and sound anything close to as good, they are awesome.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Really sad to hear the news Nick. You take care of yourself. I was looking forward to this MK V but seems its only a dream now. Best of luck for future n take care of yourself

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Sad to hear this Nick, but like others have said your health must come first. I'll also take a pair of TM65's at $99 ea when you get a chance.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

LaserSVT said:


> How would they sound in the door? They will sound like a giraffe farting into a coffee can.


FLMAO. Oh man, my stomach hurts. :laugh:

I'll take two of those speakers.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Waiting for the price on Stereo Integrity to reflect:
"TM65’s will be liquidated at $99 each shipped"

My apologies if I miss understood this. 

Thanks


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Bummer, but it's for the best. Good luck on your next adventure! :thumbsup:

edit: if you happen to have any HT15 D2's laying around I'll probably buy a couple.


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, sad news. I just ordered a pair of TM65's last week. Guess it's time to get a backup pair!


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

I hate hearing this news, Nick. But your health comes first and I am glad you're putting it ahead of the business. Hopefully this will help lower your stress. I'll speak on behalf of the NCSQ group and say that if you need anything let us know. Most of use are fairly close and I hope you still make it out to Jason's meets as I always enjoy your having conversations with you. Best of luck!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Man, so many things I wanted to order, but won't be ready before they're all gone.

Anyways, best of luck. We did the ms bike ride here for years, and only stopped because of work and moving.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Even though I was in line for one of the 1st of the built mkV's off the line , I'm glad you are making the move to doing what you will be doing. You have given a lot to this community, and it is very much appreciated!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Very sorry to hear this, Nick.
Take care of yourself!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

truckguy said:


> Sad news but understandable with health issues. Best of luck in the future. I hope you continue to comment on diyma. Do you know where you are going to go or just going to sit on the sidelines for a while. With your skills I hope you get to keep designing and improving car audio for the community with less stress of direct sales. Thanks for all your work over the years!





ErinH said:


> Nick, I saw you mentioned you're done with the direct to consumer avenue... so that begs the question: are you still going to be working in the industry in some capacity or are you _done_, done?
> 
> Good luck in whatever it is you do!


I'm not _done_ done. I'll still be in the industry, just not going to offer direct sales or put my neck out there to only make $5 profit on great speakers. 

I'll post more tonight. Thanks guys,


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

kmbkk said:


> Sad to hear this Nick, but like others have said your health must come first. I'll also take a pair of TM65's at $99 ea when you get a chance.





SQLnovice said:


> Waiting for the price on Stereo Integrity to reflect:
> "TM65’s will be liquidated at $99 each shipped"
> 
> My apologies if I miss understood this.
> ...


I forgot to edit the shopping cart for the TM65's last night but I just changed the price down to $99 each shipped inside the lower 48 states.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks Nick, hopefully you have a lot in Stock so I can order when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Got my pair of midbass ordered for $198 shipped. Thanks Nick. I did email you btw


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Ordered a pair of TM65's just out of respect, and put some notes in about MS.

My mother died of it so I'm extremely aware of your pain you go through each day with it.


----------



## edub13 (Jun 19, 2015)

MS is a *****. Best of luck to you, sir!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Nick, 
As I did pre order on your MT set, and felt in to the ground with $, You came out and gave me the money back when I asked for it and how my situation was standing, 

Nick, because of you, people are so happy with your product, you have made a change to car and home audio industry. Many of us on here are very happy and love your product, and support that you give to all of us. As your health goes, its the most important part of your life to take care of it, because no one will do that for you.

Your passion, your inspiration, and as a member of DIYMA says it all... you were great, you still are great, and hope to see you come back soon!!!! Also with new product, and better vision,


Good luck to you my friend, and please tell me where i could buy your set, because I want it!


----------



## craiggus365 (Apr 5, 2009)

Electrodynamic
It would be really great if Sundownz could handle the hassle of us 'needy consumers' and you could still do your thing behind the scenes.
I appreciate both product brands lines immensely, and it truly would be sad to see SI go away totally.
Plus, I think Jacob thrives on the consumer end, he really seems to enjoy it, posting threads, FB (even though I don't use it I know he does often,) promoting products and ideas and answering questions.

Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Tom Westling (Feb 13, 2011)

I have have been following the mkV development and am very impressed. I ordered a pair of TM65's out of respect for your work. I hope that you are happy in your future endeavors as life is too short to not enjoy it!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Damn, and I'd been passing on MkIVs for the MkV. Guess I'll be more active now. 

Get yourself taken care of, Nick. That's tie most important thing.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

I ordered a pair of TM65's also... Thank you Nick for an amazing product! I love my mklll's


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Im glad I went ahead and picked up the 4 SI MKIV I have instead of waiting for the new designs now. Very interested in seeing where that design goes still.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Well I shouldn't have but ordered a pair of the TM6.5s. Unfortunately I had to forgo my spot on the preorder for these and definitely wanted to grab a pair for future use. It's sad to hear about this but ones health is more important.

Not sure if I will use them right away as I'm not 100 percent set on whether or not I'm willing to majorly modify my door to fit 8's or look into the possibility of running either my Anarchys sealed or even these ported. Just not sure. That's not exactly on the front burner atm...


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Nick, I wish you well and hope that you are able to live a long, happy life. You are doing the right thing.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone know how the TM65's would do in a ported enclosure built into the kick panel? And for that matter, anyone know of any grills that will fit them?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Weigel21 said:


> Anyone know how the TM65's would do in a ported enclosure built into the kick panel? And for that matter, anyone know of any grills that will fit them?


Ported they are little monsters. IIRC LaserSVT has one in a pre-fab'ish ported box that he uses for computer/game use. Regarding grilles, I am not aware of any that will allow for the TM65's high excursion.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I should add in here that I am not in bad health at the moment. Thankfully my health is pretty good right now thanks in part to the trail injections I am on.

I am choosing to stop this to eliminate being caught in the trends I see the direct market having now and in the future. If you want to have a lot of sales and ultra-low profit, stay direct and slash your prices. Brick and mortar dealer networks are doing well but direct sales is all about low prices without regard to performance. There are many direct companies out there that are selling on flooding the market with their name and their profit will come later after years of low prices when they can slowly increase their prices and start making actual profit. But they are totally fine not making money for years. I do not have that luxury. Other companies are established dealer-based and they are doing well. But that is a dealer network and not direct sales. They have done their homework and built up solid dealer networks over the years and they deserve their success. Direct sales are not that way these days. 

The stress from putting my available funds on the line to only sell product if the price is low [and I don't make enough profit] is not in the cards anymore. So it's time to pull the plug.


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

It really is a damn shame our industry has turned into this. I hate that an entrepreneur such as yourself can't prosper with a proper profit margin (say that three times fast) due to the mass market price slashers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cochese (May 24, 2008)

A true loss to the industry. Thanks for everything you've contributed over the years, ang best of luck to you with your health issues. 

I also picked up a pair of TM65s, and will likely hold out on my sub section for the Sundown version of the mkV.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

craiggus365 said:


> Electrodynamic
> It would be really great if Sundownz could handle the hassle of us 'needy consumers' and you could still do your thing behind the scenes.
> I appreciate both product brands lines immensely, and it truly would be sad to see SI go away totally.
> Plus, I think Jacob thrives on the consumer end, he really seems to enjoy it, posting threads, FB (even though I don't use it I know he does often,) promoting products and ideas and answering questions.
> ...


Right on.  

I closed Obsidian Audio because I chose not to dedicate 99% of my time to being on the internet, making videos, posting as much as I could on the forums, etc, and ignoring my wife and my family. I have a 3 year old son and I cherish every second I am able to spend with him. I will not be an absent father because I'm glued to my phone or bolted down to a chair behind a computer 24/7. Hence, I do not post on the forums all the time, make videos, etc, like I could to increase awareness of the Stereo Integrity brand and products. DIYMA is as far as I go most of the time as it contains 99% of the customers who purchase the car audio woofers and speakers that I make. Anything else has proven not to be beneficial. 

OEM sales are doing pretty good these days and the HS-24 is really shaking things up (literally) in the Home Theater market and also in other unforseen markets. The HST lineup is something I can build a couple handfulls of in a week and make decent profit so I'll keep that lineup around. 

While I'm talking about the HS-24's check out this un-EQ'd room response and SPL level with a pair of HS-24's dual opposed IB in an attic. Power is right at 1100 watts per driver. There is a room node at 67'ish Hz but again zero EQ. The room measures 14'x14' with 8' ceiling:









And then there is one of my OEM clients, DeepSeaSound, that offers a turn-key product complete with amplification, etc. Here is the ground plane measurements of the subwoofer with 14 Hz and 17 Hz selectable extensions:


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

I picked up a pair of TM65s. I've always wants to try them and there's no better time than now. I can't believe nobody has commented on the tweeter you showed earlier in the thread. Very nice sir! If you keep designing you'll have to complete the package and make a 3-4" mid at some point. Under whatever company you're designing for of course.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Also I saw the price on the Magv3 and just about choked. 

I wish I had a car that fit it! My brother in law just ordered one from you (Trevor) and I get to install that in his Speed3, but sadly that's probably the last I'll get to mess with one. 

Well at least you'll still be around in the industry. I'm sure we'll find your equipment and buy it, since we know what's in it.


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

It's definitely better to avoid stress before it's an issue in our game of MS man.
Glad your making a healthy change that will pay off more than any amount of money. 
Hope your friends ride for MS went well also.

Where should I shoot an email about shipping quote to Canada for a pair of TM's?

Best of luck, I think it's safe to say everyone here is behind you in all your future endeavours!

Lymen


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I just ordered tm65s to try out. I'm exited to check them out and see how they compare to my Dynaudio mids.


----------



## BaasTurbo (Aug 27, 2009)

I just sent my order in via E-mail. I hope I'm not too late by now...


----------



## Porgy (Jun 8, 2011)

The Bad news: Nick stepping back from the direct to consumer stuff due to industry stress.
The Good news: Killer price on those TM65s. 1 set ordered
More Bad news: Wife very unhappy with me spending more money.
Possible silver lining: Those XBL tweets look mmm mmm I hope Jacob picks them up as well.

Best of luck to ya Nick. I still rock an Obsidian 12 around.


----------



## jomirima (Aug 29, 2015)

Just ordered a mag v3

Thanks Nick!


----------



## MAIDEN69 (Jun 23, 2014)

Bummer. That blows to the car and home community. I'm part of the UXL 18" group buy right now. Getting the two UXL's for my home system. Had planned to buy a pair of the HT-18"s to use in the rear. The HST's were just a bit too pricey for me. Will keep an eye on what Jacob does and if he keeps producing the HT-18s. If not, will have to go with the Dayton Ultimax subs which are nice as well. 
Best of luck with both your health and future employment.


----------



## WeDgE (Oct 25, 2005)

Best of luck in the future, Nick! You made the best choice for your health and family. 

Sad to see this news as I've been an SI consumer ever since the original Magnum. 

No more Mag v3s in the store...


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry to read about the health issues, best of luck to you. Also, thanks for all that you've done. I'm afraid I may be a little late to the thread, are the TM65's gone?


----------



## InstantCrush (Sep 2, 2015)

slowsedan01 said:


> Sorry to read about the health issues, best of luck to you. Also, thanks for all that you've done. I'm afraid I may be a little late to the thread, are the TM65's gone?


They were gone within like a day :/


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

Nick said about half the stock is gone and will open up ordering once the current orders are fulfilled:
http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/219369-tm65-liquidation-lead-time.html


----------



## Flinchy (Feb 29, 2012)

noooo

are there any TM65's left to buy?

your site says $999/out of stock 



FunkPnut said:


> Nick said about half the stock is gone and will open up ordering once the current orders are fulfilled:
> http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/219369-tm65-liquidation-lead-time.html



ahh ok, i'll be F5ing like mad then, they're some of the only woofers that'll fit under my seats

pretty sad won't be able to get the MkV (hopefully sundown comes through), and that i also didn't get in on the MkIV before they went away...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

From what I understand all of those were sold out. At least sold alot very quick to where Nick needed to verify remaining qauntities.

Nick, I was one of the first to buy a pair of the 6.5's after the sale price started, have those started shipping yet? I haven't recieved any emails


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm sure he going to ship out chronologically according to a persons order number. I'm order #1. .... Just kidding ;-)


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Nick, I was one of the first to buy a pair of the 6.5's after the sale price started, have those started shipping yet? I haven't recieved any emails


im also curious. will they be shipped out as completed, or all shipped out once all are done?


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Reading Nicks posts they will be shipped out as they are done. Being a weekend doesn't help. These will take time to build. 

We are all anxious to get ahold of these special drivers. I know I am. Granted it will be some time till I can actually implement these drivers (especially to a degree worthy of these drivers). I'm willing to wait as long as it takes.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

deeppinkdiver said:


> From what I understand all of those were sold out. At least sold alot very quick to where Nick needed to verify remaining qauntities.
> 
> Nick, I was one of the first to buy a pair of the 6.5's after the sale price started, have those started shipping yet? I haven't recieved any emails


I will start shipping the first TM65 orders tomorrow. I should have around 25 pairs ready to be shipped out by the middle of this week.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> I will start shipping the first TM65 orders tomorrow. I should have around 25 pairs ready to be shipped out by the middle of this week.


When will the Mag V3 start shipping?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

1fishman said:


> When will the Mag V3 start shipping?


Later in the day tomorrow.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> Later in the day tomorrow.


Great


----------



## sbeezy (Nov 22, 2008)

Nick I want to say thank you publicly for answering my questions about the sale on the HST 11/12 via email outside of your normal business hours! To me that shows top notch CS and I look forward to purchasing a set or 2 of TM65 and an HST 12 soon!


----------



## BaggedSilverado (Aug 19, 2015)

So they'll be more TM65's? And I may have to get a couple of HT-18's and IB them in my crawlspace.


----------



## Treesive (Aug 29, 2011)

Electrodynamic said:


> The design is already finished. Wether he chooses to leave it where it is with the modified/correct aluminum carrier or modify the design for higher SPL and diminished SQ is up to him.


I'll chalk that up to more SPL with less SQ. It is the sundown way.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Treesive said:


> I'll chalk that up to more SPL with less SQ. It is the sundown way.



Jacob by nature is a sq guy. He builds spl because that's what sells and has kept him in business. But he has other products on the table that are truly sq designed.


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

I went on a work trip with the intention of buying a pair of TM65's when I got back and found this sad new instead. Hopefully I'll be near the internet when the closeout opens up on them again.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Treesive said:


> I'll chalk that up to more SPL with less SQ. It is the sundown way.


I don't agree with that at all. The SD-3 is living example of SQ-first.


----------



## Treesive (Aug 29, 2011)

nineball76 said:


> Jacob by nature is a sq guy. He builds spl because that's what sells and has kept him in business. But he has other products on the table that are truly sq designed.


I've heard this many times but just don't see it. There is nothing wrong with selling SPL products but I am not going to categorize Jacob as an SQ guy when nothing he sells is geared that way. Maybe he is or maybe not but I go by what I see and I see a lot of SPL. I have seen these SQ ideas brought up many times from Sundown but haven't seen any of them in production so they are just a pipe dream as far as I'm concerned. Sorry for the off topic rant... 

I wish you good luck moving forward Nick. You have made some great products for the industry and look forward to what you put your fingerprints on next.


----------



## Treesive (Aug 29, 2011)

fourthmeal said:


> I don't agree with that at all. The SD-3 is living example of SQ-first.


I have not looked into any of the new products the past few months but I like some of what I have read on this line so far.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Treesive said:


> I have not looked into any of the new products the past few months but I like some of what I have read on this line so far.


I can tell you that from using it, it is SQ all the way and it gets loud too. Edit: I'd also say his amps are clean and clear, and that's all we need to really ask of amp in the world of quality.


edit: I just wish they were a lot smaller, I'd implement them.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't own any sundown product but I would love to try and SD10. When it comes to sundown and SQ/SPL. Whichever brings in the most profit, that's what I would focus on from a business standpoint.


----------



## sbeezy (Nov 22, 2008)

I can tell you from personal experience my x12 in an aperiodic bass reflex was very articulate when need be and got down and really loud to where it damaged things in my vehicle. Hence why I want a hst 12.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Treesive said:


> I've heard this many times but just don't see it. There is nothing wrong with selling SPL products but I am not going to categorize Jacob as an SQ guy when nothing he sells is geared that way. Maybe he is or maybe not but I go by what I see and I see a lot of SPL. I have seen these SQ ideas brought up many times from Sundown but haven't seen any of them in production so they are just a pipe dream as far as I'm concerned. Sorry for the off topic rant...
> 
> I wish you good luck moving forward Nick. You have made some great products for the industry and look forward to what you put your fingerprints on next.


I think this looks like a darn fine SQ based CMS curve -- don't you think? 










That's how all of our "SPL" subs graph out on CMS these days... and they all have at least one shorting ring & pretty high linear x-max by BL.

I prefer to think of most of my big subs as great sounding subs that get loud.

-----

As for the BM driver -- other than a name change -- I'm planning to finish it off basically the way Nick intended it.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

sbeezy said:


> I can tell you from personal experience my x12 in an aperiodic bass reflex was very articulate when need be and got down and really loud to where it damaged things in my vehicle. *Hence why I want a hst 12.*


I don't get it. You want the HST12 because your X-12 damaged things. Why do you think the HST12 will be better for you than the X12?


----------



## sbeezy (Nov 22, 2008)

1fishman said:


> I don't get it. You want the HST12 because your X-12 damaged things. Why do you think the HST12 will be better for you than the X12?


The X12 damaged things due to the massive amounts of steering wheel/column flex and broke the windshield wiper and turn signal stalk on an already aging(12yo vehicle) I feel the Hst 12 will be better for the application in my 2014 versa due to space constraints, It's made for a small sealed enclosure and by my hatch having a small amount of space and the hst12 only needing a 14x14x14 cube it should fit in nicely in hatch. Now to output Nick steered me away from it when it was still in the prototype stage because the lower it plays the louder it gets, I feel that's a win/win in my book because I like it low and loud.


----------



## Treesive (Aug 29, 2011)

sundownz said:


> I think this looks like a darn fine SQ based CMS curve -- don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I believe that is a very nice cms graph. I don't want to continue mudding this thread up as I have already done and I can't message you so I'll slow this train down. I personally have not had good results with sundown subs fitting my preferences sonically. Yes I have owned several of them because I still support the work and trials that you do to hopefully move sub technology forward (the fact that the decade old lms 5400 is still hard to beat when it comes to an overall sub shouldn't happen when technology is moving as fast as it is. You work on new things to make it obsolete and I support that.). 

On the other area of your response, I salute you for going forward with the mkv design with minor modifications as I have been very anxious to get a pair to try out and I believe many others here as well are grateful that it isn't going to die. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## craiggus365 (Apr 5, 2009)

1fishman said:


> When will the Mag V3 start shipping?





Electrodynamic said:


> Later in the day tomorrow.


This just made my week! And it's only Monday...


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Got my shipping notice for the Mag3


----------



## Cochese (May 24, 2008)

I'm very glad to hear the mkV will not be modified. Have you got any type of an ETA on production or pre-order? I'm almost to the point where my build will be held up waiting on that sub. 

I'd love to run an SD-3 12", but 5" is too deep for me. I only have 4" to maintain a hidden install.


----------



## craiggus365 (Apr 5, 2009)

etroze said:


> Got my shipping notice for the Mag3


When did you order?


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

The first day it was open.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

sundownz said:


> I think this looks like a darn fine SQ based CMS curve -- don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there no intent to keep the tm65 going, and the HT lineup, after everything else is all said and done? Only the BM is all you're taking on?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Wohoooo got my email confirmation last night 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted J (Aug 15, 2006)

Electrodynamic said:


> I should add in here that I am not in bad health at the moment. Thankfully my health is pretty good right now thanks in part to the trail injections I am on.


Understand why you are doing it and glad to hear you are not in bad health and you are being proactive about it staying in front of it. Nothing worse than health issues and being stressed added on top of it all.

Curious, are there any re-coning parts that Sundown will get for the BM MK IV or is it pretty much all said and done with for that run of speaker?


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> Wohoooo got my email confirmation last night
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



You really should just have em shipped to me.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Got my Mag v3 a little after noon today, about 26 hours from FedEx notice. Fast shipping is good, until you find out your wife signed for the package...:worried:


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Run and hide lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

etroze said:


> Run and hide lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


No kidding, she hasn't said anything yet which really has me worried. 

How's this. 
But Honey, they were on sale. Or maybe... but Honey, they are collector items and go up in value. Hmm, actually, Run and hide doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

1fishman said:


> No kidding, she hasn't said anything yet which really has me worried.
> 
> How's this.
> But Honey, they were on sale. Or maybe... but Honey, they are collector items and go up in value. Hmm, actually, Run and hide doesn't sound so bad.


you may be safer saying that theres someone else lol


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Play the on sale card my wife does that to me all the time lol.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

1fishman said:


> No kidding, she hasn't said anything yet which really has me worried.
> 
> How's this.
> But Honey, they were on sale. Or maybe... but Honey, they are collector items and go up in value. Hmm, actually, Run and hide doesn't sound so bad.


Ha.. my wife tried to buy me one but didn't get to it before they sold out...

Guess we're both screwed haha


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

just got mine in. damn these things really are shallow.


----------



## craiggus365 (Apr 5, 2009)

You guys that got yours already are making me jealous.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Seems like that 8 week lead time may be cut down?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

nineball76 said:


> Seems like that 8 week lead time may be cut down?


well i must have been one of the first to order.. i ordered the minute the price dropped


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> just got mine in. damn these things really are shallow.


I'm having trouble chasing back the posts - which driver(s) did you get?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Got my Mids, they look great. Thanks for the lightning fast shipping Nick.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

tjswarbrick said:


> I'm having trouble chasing back the posts - which driver(s) did you get?


tm65's


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Got my Mids, they look great. Thanks for the lightning fast shipping Nick.


Did you get email notification they were shipped?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

kmbkk said:


> Did you get email notification they were shipped?


i did


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> tm65's


Awesome. Thanks.
They are nice and slim, aren't they?
But still plenty heavy!


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> i did


Cool, thanks! I expected as much, but thought I'd ask. I didn't order mine until that night so I probably still have a while.


----------



## Kjekz (Jul 16, 2014)

Any news about the possible continuation of the BM mkV?


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Last i read jacob (sundown) may be taking this on not sure


----------



## sbeezy (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah Jacob is gonna take over from my understanding, it might get slight modifications but it should remain the same as far as performance.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Glad I bought that mk IV.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

It sounds amazing.


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

this Thread has been pretty quiet the past month. I'm curious about when and if Sundown plans on putting the MKV up for sale.


----------



## Cochese (May 24, 2008)

vwjmkv said:


> this Thread has been pretty quiet the past month. I'm curious about when and if Sundown plans on putting the MKV up for sale.


Check my post over in the Sundown section of the forum. Q2 2016, tentatively, last I heard.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

What happened to the other thread, TM65 liquidation. I tried to find it and it was gone


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Alrojoca said:


> What happened to the other thread, TM65 liquidation. I tried to find it and it was gone


The thread was thankfully gone due to the mods on part of cajunner's poisioning of the thread. 

The TM65 drivers are still being sold on an as-built basis. If this forum permits a thread being made without cajunner chiming in and ruining the thread I will keep this forum updated with release dates of production drivers.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> The thread was thankfully gone due to the mods on part of cajunner's poisioning of the thread.
> 
> The TM65 drivers are still being sold on an as-built basis. If this forum permits a thread being made without cajunner chiming in and ruining the thread I will keep this forum updated with release dates of production drivers.


thats funny ^
Cliff notes 
"you're a dick"


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

capea4 said:


> thats funny ^
> 
> your a dick


Have you even been following the stereo integrity threads? 

Btw nick, cajunner is gone. Banned

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

capea4 said:


> thats funny ^
> 
> your a dick


No,it'syou're a dick.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

I choose to buy Nicks products based on his products, not his sweet personality. If ppl don't like how he chooses to close his business... Then move on.... Go spew your rightousness somewhere else.

Nick... Thank you for producing some great products! I'm still loving my mk3's and the TM65's were a great addition! Good luck on future endeavors!


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

And the drama starts again I see.... anywho. The drivers are solid for reasonable intents. I'm one to obsess over matching driver series for projected timbre and whatnot, but the TM65 simply belts out upper bass with authority & accuracy when tuned properly. No reason to overlook these in a 2-way with low resonance tweet or 3-way. Tempted to grab another pair. The BMKIV sits unused still... but I'll give it an extended trial before daring to let it go. The motor is dead quiet!


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

capea4 said:


> thats funny ^
> 
> your a dick


Takes one to know one. Nick for one has always been very good to me personally and extremely helpful when I have questions. Especially right now. He knows what I'm talking about. Otherwise I can't disclose any information


Personally Nick Id just stick with FB. Its super easy to make a FB page and find Stereo Integrity on FB so nobody can complain against the fact. Simple. Heck there are plenty of members here who wouldn't mind spotting for guys. Especially those overseas and can't be by a comp everyday.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

rton20s said:


>


sub'd for classic rton memes..


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

i guess what i was trying to say isn't clear...that happens sometimes. the dick got banned, and the thread closed, and that is what was funny.
i added quotes, does it make more sense?


----------



## Cochese (May 24, 2008)

Beckerson1 said:


> Takes one to know one. Nick for one has always been very good to me personally and extremely helpful when I have questions. Especially right now. He knows what I'm talking about. Otherwise I can't disclose any information
> 
> 
> Personally Nick Id just stick with FB. Its super easy to make a FB page and find Stereo Integrity on FB so nobody can complain against the fact. Simple. Heck there are plenty of members here who wouldn't mind spotting for guys. Especially those overseas and can't be by a comp everyday.


There is no shortage of idiots on Facebook.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Why is this carrying on? What's done is done which was handled by the mods. Secondly, the other statement made was incorrectly taken by the wrong person as it was made clear a few posts ago. Let's carry on like true gentlemen of the hobby shall we, please?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Bayboy said:


> Why is this carrying on? What's done is done which was handled by the mods. Secondly, the other statement made was incorrectly taken by the wrong person as it was made clear a few posts ago. Let's carry on like true gentlemen of the hobby shall we, please?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> Let's carry on like true gentlemen of the hobby shall we, please?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> Let's carry on like true gentlemen of the hobby shall we, please?


More appropriate for "the hobby?"


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Lol it just keeps getting better everyday


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> Lol it just keeps getting better everyday


If anyone ever asks... "What is DIYMA?"


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

capea4 said:


> thats funny ^
> Cliff notes
> "your a dick"



*you're


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

rton20s said:


> If anyone ever asks... "What is DIYMA?"


Is that a AMC PACER turned into a truck? ??? That is the funniest **** I've seen in a long time! !!!


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Pacermino


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

hot9dog said:


> Is that a AMC PACER turned into a truck? ??? That is the funniest **** I've seen in a long time! !!!





Bayboy said:


> Pacermino


This is how you build an AMC Pacer truck. Figuring out how to fill it with gibbons is up to you.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Finding Gibbons in North Carolina would be the trick.....If I could find them, I'd probably be able to fit them......


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Finding Gibbons in North Carolina would be the trick.....If I could find them, I'd probably be able to fit them......


You're absolutely correct. To find the gibbons, you'll probably have to go to South Carolina. 

Our Gibbon Sanctuary - IPPL


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

rton20s said:


> You're absolutely correct. To find the gibbons, you'll probably have to go to South Carolina.
> 
> Our Gibbon Sanctuary - IPPL


Awesome....I could pick what names I want to include in my road trip party......

Now.....If I wanted to do Alpacas......these guys are close to me  Wouldn't that be a hoot in my Pacer Truck......

Happy Hills Alpacas


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

glad to hear the 6.5s are still being built! if i have the funds i may splurge on a pair. Nick, thanks for proving some insight on this thread! ill keep my eye out. and i'll also look into Sundown's forum


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok guys, another 12 pairs of TM65's will be available for purchase by the end of this week. Unfortunately we are changing hosts for our web page so all ordering is unavailable at the moment but hopefully it will be fixed in the next few days. I will keep the forum updated as to when the next batch is ready for purchase. Good news is there will be at least that many other drivers for purchase immediately after Xmas as I stopped by the local assembly house today and they have a bunch of drivers 90% complete.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Oh nice 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcus1033 (Dec 10, 2009)

Website purchase is still unavailable. Do you have any updates? I would like to order ASAP.


----------



## Gomer Pilot (Nov 30, 2014)

Check your pms Marcus.


----------



## xconcepts (May 17, 2011)

Nick,

Sent you an email, I've got a bad TM65 and need to see about replacing it or what. Just installed them


----------

